
Noodle makeover: How one Japanese migrant made it in the US - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-33195716
======
dschwartz88
For anyone interested, Eater did a great job profiling them and their factory
[1]. Sun Noodle pretty much owns the entire NYC ramen scene (with the notable
exception of Ippudo). They also sell their noodles & kits at Whole Foods and
Japanese grocery stores.

[1] [http://www.eater.com/2014/7/22/6184305/inside-sun-noodle-
the...](http://www.eater.com/2014/7/22/6184305/inside-sun-noodle-the-secret-
weapon-of-americas-best-ramen-shops)

